# A new color story!!!! : REBELROCK



## user2 (Jun 12, 2005)

just found it on the net....

*THE LOOK:*






Superwoman with Rock 'N Roll in her heart... With this slogan MAC starts into a hot autumn! A vibrating palette from colors, which spray, glitz and sparkle - like a summer open air - wakes the the small rebel in us: punky pink and tender skin tones, which show their gentle, seductive side. Rounded off with grey, violet and black tones they rock the late summer. Let's GET the party started!

*THE LIPS:*





Lipstick:
Punkin* - cool blue spiced with pink
Indie Girl* - funky copper and peach with golden frost (frost)
Rebel Rose* - gorgeous cherry and fuchsia with frost
Bare Trance* - reserved  peach and pink with frost






Lipglass:
Pink Clash* - golden peach with pearl
O! Oi! Oi!* - pale mauve with a hint of pearl






Glitz Gloss:
sheer gloss in a pot. For a super-glam effect soaked with glitter, this formula provides moisture and care to the lips

Girls Got It* - mid-tone fuchsia with pink pearl
Afterparty* - cool white with golden pearl
Ramoneo* - pink wih pink and silver pearl-glitter






Lip Pencil:
Cranberry - soft pink
Lure - rich coral


*THE EYES:*






Eye shadows:
Little Minx*- metallic mauve and grey with pink
Living Pink* - pink with golden frost (frost)
Anti-establishment* - soft, smokey grey metallic with frost
Say Yeah!* - soft, sunny peach with yellow frost (veluxe pearl)
Vellum - icy white with blue frost (frost)
Banshee* - sparkly high-frost mid-tone






Pigments:
Blue - clear cobalt bluw






Fluidline:
Blitz & Glitz - intense black with golden pearl
Nono-conformist - mid-tone purple-plum


*THE CHEEKS:*






Dollymix - candy-mix with shimmer
Shimmersweet - soft plum with shimmer


----------



## foreveratorifan (Jun 12, 2005)

When's this come out?   Did you say August? 

Yipheeee

I'm loving these colors!!!!


----------



## user2 (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh well and all the stuff that has a * next to it (unfortunately) LE stuff!

Here's what I'll get:
* Blitz & Glitz f/l
* Shimmersweet blush
* Living Pink e/s
* Say Yeah! e/s
* Afterparty Glitz Gloss
* Ramoneo Glitz Gloss
* O Oi Oi l/g


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 12, 2005)

BLUE PIGMENT!!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










   LOVIN IT!!!!!


----------



## user2 (Jun 12, 2005)

I didnt said it but yes it might come out in August!


----------



## Lemon~Squeezy (Jun 12, 2005)

EEEEEEEEEEEEsssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaarrr  rrrgh omg is that blue as in the old discontinued blue pigment?!

I like some of the eyeshadows but thankfully I hate lipgloss in pots and quite a lot of the stuff seems to be just reprmotes. Where on earth did you find this?! And thankyou!!!!!!!!


----------



## user2 (Jun 12, 2005)

I found it in another beauty forum!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 12, 2005)

Fiouuuuuuu just in august!! 

I can't think about what I'll get because.... please let me play with my Belle Azure stuff!! LOL


----------



## Lemon~Squeezy (Jun 12, 2005)

OOops sorry for the double posting, obviously I got over excited. I like the look of all the lipsticks except bare trance and the top 4 e/s in the pic. AND BLUE PIGMENT. *Drools slightly*

Thanks for finding this Vuitton, it helps me plan what I need to save for.


----------



## user2 (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm always willing to keep us updated! but it took me nearly 30 minutes to translate the stuff into English! Now I think I've deserved my sleep! (Its 00:19 p.m. over here!) Good night girls (and boys!)!


----------



## laceymeow (Jun 12, 2005)

oh my word... this all looks so hot!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i better start saving now


----------



## msthrope (Jun 12, 2005)

OMG!!!  i haven't wanted so much in a collection or loved a collection this much for a loooooooong time.  the visual is rockin (pun intended) too.


----------



## MacLover (Jun 12, 2005)

OMG!!!!  Thanks so much for the information!

I'm hyperventilating from so much excitement!  I can't believe they are bringing BLUE PIGMENT back!!!!

I see alot of stuff I want from this collection!


----------



## magenta (Jun 12, 2005)

all i have to say is DAMMIT!

my poor wallet is screaming.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm loving it!


----------



## Kristen (Jun 12, 2005)

Holy! Paying for university next year is sooo not going to happen! I neeeeed Blitz & Glitz f/l and the Blue pigment.!


----------



## paige3838 (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh my heavens.  I'm going to need to get another job to pay for this stuff.


----------



## Shawna (Jun 12, 2005)

Now that collection makes me want to spend money.  I will definitely pass on tailormade and save for this instead.  After all, I am an '80s girl at heart.  And 2 new fluidlines??  Both of which I must have!!!  Black with pearl, OMG.  And blue pigment??  drools and rubs hands together gleefully.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Jun 12, 2005)

ooo i am liken this collection..actually looks like diffrent colors!


----------



## Belladonnastrap (Jun 12, 2005)

HOLY CRAP.

I...I WANT IT ALL.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jun 12, 2005)

i will def be getting Oi Oi Oi and fluidline blitz & glitz!!!


----------



## CaramelCutie (Jun 12, 2005)

I will be getting a lot of stuff in this collection!


----------



## lemurian (Jun 12, 2005)

Is it just me, or does it seem like the descriptions of the eyeshadows don't really match up with the pic of the eyeshadows?  And where is the bright purple that the girl is wearing in the photo?


----------



## Star (Jun 12, 2005)

I wonder if it's for certain that this will be available in North America?  I hope so!


----------



## speakerpunk (Jun 12, 2005)

**squeals**

I neeeed "Punkin" lipstick....sounds made for me


----------



## jennana (Jun 12, 2005)

I LOVE the peach and pink eyeshadow shades, and those lip circle thingies look neat!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jun 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lemurian* 
_Is it just me, or does it seem like the descriptions of the eyeshadows don't really match up with the pic of the eyeshadows?  And where is the bright purple that the girl is wearing in the photo?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i thought the same thing. i expected brighter more colorful shadows.


----------



## fusion (Jun 12, 2005)

Hot damn! Figures I make a solom promise NOT to buy more MAC and you all go posting tempting pictures like this!! *kicks herself* 
At least I only want about 1/2 of it!


----------



## martygreene (Jun 12, 2005)

yes! those fluidliners sound awesome.

(yes, I know, this coming from the girl who never gets excited pre-release, and almost never gets LE items)


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Jun 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eye<3Colour* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lemurian* 
Is it just me, or does it seem like the descriptions of the eyeshadows don't really match up with the pic of the eyeshadows?  And where is the bright purple that the girl is wearing in the photo?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 

i thought the same thing. i expected brighter more colorful shadows._

 
most times they use combos of things to make it brighter, like paints or shadesticks so it is not just the shadow alone. It don't match up a lot in the photo but it will might look better IRL.


----------



## MakeupStar (Jun 12, 2005)

ohmygod. 

macgasm here...

i have to start saving NOW. 

wow............... 

::hyperventilates::


----------



## Coco_Hailey (Jun 12, 2005)

well first I just looove the rock theme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the Say Yeah!* e/s looks real good!!!


----------



## roxybc (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh shit!  There goes my September tuition!!!  :twisted:


----------



## Krystle (Jun 12, 2005)

I just saw that on LJ and came here to tell you all...you are too fast for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will def. get a few of the ES and both fluidlines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am loving a lot of the other stuff too!!  What the heck is up with all this LE crap?  Have they ever had this many LE lines in a row?!?!?!?


----------



## Brianne (Jun 12, 2005)

Good thing I'm not getting anything from Tailormade (okay, maybe the Warm x6 eyes) because this collection is SWEET!

I definitely need both of the lipglasses, probably all of the e/s, and definitely Nono-Conformist fluidline.  

What a fab collection!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jun 12, 2005)

OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH FOR POSTING!!!!!!!!! I LOVE IT ALL, IT'S BEAUTIFUL!!!! I'M SOOO EXCITED!!!!!!


----------



## Christi239 (Jun 12, 2005)

I do hope this promotion will be in the U.S.  I want those new fluidliners and I have to have blue pigment.


----------



## mac_obsession (Jun 12, 2005)

omfreakingod...I must have all of it...Oh crap..my poor wallet...


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Jun 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lemurian* 
_And where is the bright purple that the girl is wearing in the photo?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm pretty sure that the purple is the fluidliner, Nono-conformist.


----------



## AlliSwan (Jun 12, 2005)

I would love the cool eye palette and a brush set from tailormade, but I'm not DYING for them, and I NEVER use the palettes I get, so this collection is definitely going to do me in....Wow I haven't been this excited about this MUCH of a new release since, like, Madame B or when they first released Lustreglasses and shadesticks....


----------



## niecypiecy (Jun 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_















  BLUE PIGMENT!!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










   LOVIN IT!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 
I KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have been lemming this for way too long!


----------



## FashionVixen (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm in LOVE!! Screw Tailormade!!


----------



## roxybc (Jun 12, 2005)

How come the some shadow names and discriptions are different on the color stories page than on page one of this thread??? All the lipsticks are marked as LE in this thread, but only 2 are on the colors stories page.  Do we know which discriptions are definite?


----------



## haute_couture_yourself (Jun 12, 2005)

holy bajesus!!!
i already made my list ;-)
(though that always changes when i get to the counter & actually get to see it!)


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jun 12, 2005)

Must. Have. It. All. 

I just moved and now the nearest MAC store is 70 miles. I will be making that drive frequently


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jun 12, 2005)

Do you happen to know what the price will be on the Glitz Gloss? Maybe like $14-16, right? TIA


----------



## Jillith (Jun 12, 2005)

So excited; it is all so pretty. Can't wait for the new pigment.


----------



## Cleopatra (Jun 12, 2005)

All sounds so gawjus.  I am lemming

Say Yeah e/s 
Banshee e/s
Living Pink e/s 
Blitz & Glitz fluidline 
Bare Trance lipstick 
Pink Clash lipglass


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Jun 12, 2005)

i gotta get all of thoes. gorgeous!


----------



## ruby_soho (Jun 12, 2005)

The only thing I would buy from this collection would be the blue pigment. Everything else is so muted and chalky looking. Foo.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Jun 13, 2005)

^ mac photos are not always the best, so you never know!!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 13, 2005)

Yes! I'm so excited for this collection! I noticed there is no "*" next to Blue pigment on this thread... does that mean that it's permenant??? Either way I'm going to buy it, Oi! Oi! Oi! l/g, the grey e/s, and possibly all of those Glitz glosses, depending on how pricey they are. YAAAY!


----------



## Cygnette (Jun 13, 2005)

I just have to use every happy emoticon ever when expressing my thrill over Blue Pigment being rereleased.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Yayyy!! I've been wanting this for several months but have been horrified to pay ebayish prices.


----------



## jennylopez1010 (Jun 13, 2005)

ahhhh i want SO much of this....at least i have a few months to save! yay!


----------



## ishtarchick (Jun 13, 2005)

blue pigment!!!! I'm dying already!!! OMG I have to have the fluidliners, I agree ¡¡¡screw tailormade!!! (except maybe for the brush sets) can't hardly wait for this!!!


----------



## user2 (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 
_Do you happen to know what the price will be on the Glitz Gloss? Maybe like $14-16, right? TIA_

 
Over here, they will be € 14! So I would say that they're $14...


----------



## Sanne (Jun 13, 2005)

whooaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!

OMG YAY BLUE PIGMENT!!!!!!


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Jun 13, 2005)

thats hot!!!!!


----------



## mj (Jun 13, 2005)

this made my whole weekend better.  now i have something to look forward to after tailormade!  <3


----------



## Onederland (Jun 13, 2005)

orgasmirific.


----------



## FashionVixen (Jun 13, 2005)

You guys think the blue is eyesafe? I hope so!


----------



## Star (Jun 13, 2005)

Having examined and re-examined the photos, I can only imagine that I might want two e/s and one l/s.  And even then they're colors I already have either in MAC or other brands.  IMHO those glitz glosses look horrid.


----------



## vicuna1 (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eye<3Colour* 
_i will def be getting Oi Oi Oi and fluidline blitz & glitz!!!_

 
I'm with you, sister! I felt my heart pounding as soon as I saw those babies!!!


----------



## solardame (Jun 13, 2005)

Little Minx e/s
Anti-Establishment e/s
Blitz & Glitz f/l
Rebel Rose l/s
Girls Got It gloss, Even though no one seems interested in these..


----------



## Onederland (Jun 13, 2005)

Is it just me or do those Glitter Glosses remind anyone of those little crappy glosses with the chunky glitter in them? Ya know, like the ones little girls play with, when they first get into make-up. With the glitter and sparkle everywhere?


Ehhh...im not into chunky glitter.


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Jun 13, 2005)

I want it all!  Oi!Oi!Oi! and all of the shadows, and the pigment....


----------



## solardame (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
_Is it just me or do those Glitter Glosses remind anyone of those little crappy glosses with the chunky glitter in them? Ya know, like the ones little girls play with, when they first get into make-up. With the glitter and sparkle everywhere?


Ehhh...im not into chunky glitter. _

 
No shit!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I'm drawn to Girls Got It only because it's *fuchsia*.






ops: I had to fix that.


----------



## MacLover (Jun 13, 2005)

I sent MAC an email and asked if it will be available in the United States and they said YES!!!!  It will be available at the end of July!  It sucks, because it doesn't give me enough time to recover from Belle Azure!


----------



## Belladonnastrap (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
_Is it just me or do those Glitter Glosses remind anyone of those little crappy glosses with the chunky glitter in them? Ya know, like the ones little girls play with, when they first get into make-up. With the glitter and sparkle everywhere?_

 
Tinberbell lip gloss was EXACTLY like this! Ah Tinkerbell, I loved you well. Even if your nail polish chipped something fierce.


But I thought the same thing as well but...Fuschia! FUSCHIA. I've been on this pink kick for some reason.


----------



## AlliSwan (Jun 13, 2005)

I loved the peel-off Tinkerbell polish! OOOOOH I miss it!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 13, 2005)

Blitz & Glitz would probably be very similar to 'Buried Treasure' Powerpoint! 

I only want 1 gloss, 1 lipstick, and maximum 4 eye shadows.


----------



## stregadelmare (Jun 13, 2005)

Maybe she is using the fluidline for the purple eye color


----------



## midnightlouise (Jun 13, 2005)

Holy crap!  *ponders which bank would be easist to rob* I think I need to start saving now. MAC is killing me this summer! (And the names make me wanna go listen to the Clash heh heh...)


----------



## Oonie (Jun 13, 2005)

I really did not need to see this! But at the same time I couldn't resist.

Can't wait!


----------



## mspixieears (Jun 14, 2005)

The purple fluidline has my name on it. That's a definite purchase for me.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jun 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacLover* 
_I sent MAC an email and asked if it will be available in the United States and they said YES!!!!  It will be available at the end of July!  It sucks, because it doesn't give me enough time to recover from Belle Azure!_

 
WHAT??!! The end of July?! That does not give me enough time to save up. Hopefully my bf will be nice and get me mu as an early birthday gift.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 17, 2005)

Just thought I would bring Rebel Rock to the main page so everyone can see the pictures and descriptions since the release is coming soon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yiiippppeeee!!!


----------



## jadeangelx (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm really excited too! (FINALLY! I get excited about something MAC once more)


----------



## productjunkie (Jul 18, 2005)

*July 21st release date!*

Ladies, 
The release date for Rebel Rock is July 21st. This is confirmed ( I work for MAC) Enjoy the new stuff! I know I will!!![/u]


----------



## Qtspldprncs (Jul 18, 2005)

I can't wait...from the pics, I really only want the pigment.  But we'll see when I get to the store.  =)


----------

